# Skilled Neurosurgery and Orthopedic Spine Coder



## specialtycoder (Dec 7, 2011)

CPC seeks remote position doing abstract coding from operative reports.  My years of experience in brain and spine coding will maximize your revenue, while my attention to  detail means fewer denials for your practice.  Please reply to this thread to request a copy of my resume and further details.  I appreciate your consideration.


----------



## lcode6929 (Jun 10, 2014)

Please send resume to Lori@mbrbilling.com   We are a multi-specialty billing service looking to outsource some spine and brain billing Remote is what are looking for.


----------



## rbandaru (Oct 6, 2016)

specialtycoder said:


> CPC seeks remote position doing abstract coding from operative reports.  My years of experience in brain and spine coding will maximize your revenue, while my attention to  detail means fewer denials for your practice.  Please reply to this thread to request a copy of my resume and further details.  I appreciate your consideration.






Hi,

Please send your updated Resume to jsinclair@amshealth.com


----------

